# Apps



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Due dates are the 2nd of June. Who's got the itch like I do???


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

muzzeloader apps are due also.Nice muley buck!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I gotta get me one of those....nice buck... good job!!! 8)


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Went out scouting for the first time. Had to see if any velvet was coming. Man I got the itch real bad. I wonder if the drug store sells anything for it


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im not going to get my hopes up I probably wont get drawn this year agian!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Which unit are you applying for?How many years have you gone without your first choice on the app?They changed the system where they used to square your points.Now it is cubed.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its the toughtest unit in the state to get a tag 4B. It sucks that all the weekend warriors always apply for muley tags.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I haven't gotten drawn the past 2 years...my name goes in 5 times this year....bring on the big bucks.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I am hoping to get drawn... If not, hope for the smokepole tag to be drawn! It would be great to smack the big buck this year, but I will be happy smacking a giant doe too. I am all about deer meat!

I need a good doe head hanging next to the buck.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ken I havent had a buck tag for 4 years now. ND lottery really ****** me off. I guess when college is all done Ill just have to head out to Wyoming every to hunt muleys. But I would rather hunt them here in ND.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

GB...you must be talking about Mule Deer tags to go that long.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

GB3 If you do ever get to hunt mulys in Wyoming goto the Moorcroft area and south. I used to work an oilfield down their that had muly monarchs like I hane never seen since. Good Luck you guys, I always put in for the refuge permit less running around circles. 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah Im talking about the muley. But as for Wyoming mule deer, I already did a bunch of homework and talked to acouple of my Dads fiends. I am planning on hunting the Deer that migrate out of Yellowstone National park. Those bucks are HUGE!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep definatly getting the itch. I've seen a a little velvet so far. I watched a buck today on our land (second time I've watched him) that looks like it could be decent one, still too early to tell for sure, but my hopes are high. Looks like I'll be scraping the badlands plan for a year or so.

GB3 This is your year!!! :wink:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Got em' sent in this evening. Keeping my fingers crossed. Maybe this year...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Brad you and me both buddy. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh yeah and this is why I am hooked on hunting mule deer.............








I cant get enough of it. Im just getting itchy looking at this photo!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Got mine in. Did it over the phone. Hopefully I get the buck tag but I would settle for the doe as well. Do you get your $20 back if you don't get picked?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

BA, you run out of room on the walls and have to start puttin' horns in the closet? C'mon man, get a bigger place!!!


----------

